# Is this what happens when your Farm Grows



## Wcd (Jan 12, 2020)

We added two to our Herd today, they were an unexpected but welcome additions. My wife asking what are we going to name them? Me 443 and 444 the next ear tag numbers we have in sequence.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Wcd said:


> We added two to our Herd today, they were an unexpected but welcome additions. My wife asking what are we going to name them? Me 443 and 444 the next ear tag numbers we have in sequence.


Or as I would tell my husband # 25H and #25I 

We always had themes but yes we have had 5 barn cats over the years named Toby. . . Toby, Toby J, Toby Sr., Not Toby and feauxtoby. Technically Feauxtoby wasn't a toby but he looked just like him but Skinner. 

One doe all kids named after spices, another all Italian names etc. 

Good luck naming them 443 and 444!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Kinda? Well, we dont tag. We give names lol.

Right now we have-

Does-
Cupcake, Sparrow, Scarlett, Annie, Francine, Casper, Salem, Daisy, Sandy, Betsy, Grace, Spinky, Oakley, Fawn, May, and a black and white ND doe that we just got and are finding a name now lol.

Bucks-
Gizmo, Jasper, Wally and Tiger.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

@Lil Boogie I have a Sandy too! Except I spell it Sandi after Sandi Patty the singer. My favorite!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol pretty much. Most of our cows are now numbers. Ive done good with the goats and names since they look different and I don’t have so many but I can never remember what my daughter named the alpines so I call them the light alpine and the dark alpine. But hey as long as they have their own unique ID for record book keeping that’s all that matters


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

🤣 numbers are so much cheaper to get printed on tags. Names are so difficult to remember.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

We have themed names. Goats are Harry Potter, Dogs are Lord of the Rings.
Our dog is Gimli
Our goats are (does) Andromeda, Sybil, Luna, Tonks, Lily, Thalia, Minerva, Ginny, Aurora, Molly, Hedwig, Poppy, Queenie, Hermione, Cho, Winky
Our wethers are Sirius, Remus, Albus, Gideon, Godric
Our bucks are Merlin and Victor
The monk herd we sold but still have for now are Alastor, Fabian, Regulus, Teddy and Nick


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Well most of our chickens follow "B" . Blommie, Bloom, Bubbles, Beast and Bekkie. Then there are flowers. Petunia, Lavender and Daisy. And the Rooster is Chris.
My goats are Gizmo and Destiny based on their circumstance.
The rescues are given names from where they come.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

All our animals have names. But after 16 years of naming animals and having 8 kids, most of who are either married and starting a family or will and so now have to make sure all names I choose are not future grandkids names 😅


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Tendency for one syllable names, Slate, Jewel, Storm. Scrap, Shade, Fynn, Beau, Hope, Butch. Or 2 (two) syllable for the more "exotic" type critters. PatchWork, Coco, Marley, Gidget, Layla, Gamble, Tucker, Molly, Partner, Macy.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ok..I have Thunderbolt, Lightning, Stormy. Thor, Roan Pony, Q heart, Stella, Maggie, Gwen, Princess,Frosting, Dutchess, Apple Dapple, Cali Gal,Chickasaw, Red,Smokin, Tink, Fritter, Frosti, Titan, Ginger, Buttons, Dusty, Buttercup,chevy & Bayla
Until January....then all but 4 Doelings will be haveing kids, or still prego! Lol


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Here's all the goats we currently have (we like to go "above and beyond" by giving most of our goats a first, middle, AND a nickname - haha): 

Matilda Jane (Tilly)
Lucinda Louise (Lucy)
Sugar Baby (Sugar)
Dippin' Dots (Dottie)
T's Russet Tot (Tater)

Past goats:

Tobias Rex (Toby)
Winfreida Arlene (Winny)
Moose Tracks (Moose) 
Chocolate Chip (Chip)
Titan (oops, guess he's the only one that had one name..sorry buddy....oh wait his new owners' kids named him Spots Decklan. There he's not alone. lol)

Now if you want all of our animals' names, things might get a little crazy and long....anyone want to know the rest?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I normally wrote names down I hear that I like and then when baby is born something else pops in my head lol
We name almost all our animals. I say almost because we have too many chickens and ducks to name them all. 
Goat wise we have
Emerald bay aka Emmie
Irene
Genevieve 
Holly
Gemma
Harper 
Cassandra 
Nora 
Willa
Francis
Niya
Journey
Buttercup
Our two bucks are
Kimchi
Levi
All our cows are named, Queenie, Blossom, Promise, Lexie and Glory and 2020 calves are Daisy Loraine, Chloe, and the new born are Dolly, Ruby,, Norma,, and our two geese Edward and Eleanor, our turkey pair, June and Frank
Donkeys, the standards,,Agatha and Christy, and Troy (geld) and 2 minies Josie and Oscar (geld)
Plus our dogs, . Timothy, Penelope, Peggy Sue and Isabella, Maggie, Dillon and Heidee. 
Ok I'm done..I won't mention the cats lol


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

happybleats said:


> All our animals have names. But after 16 years of naming animals and having 8 kids, most of who are either married and starting a family or will and so now have to make sure all names I choose are not future grandkids names 😅


I understand that! We have a granddaughter with the middle name Jane but could not help naming one of our does "Jane Doe".


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Boers4ever said:


> @Lil Boogie I have a Sandy too! Except I spell it Sandi after Sandi Patty the singer. My favorite!


Ohh I see! And is your Sandi a boer? Cuz ours is a Boer mix


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

We called the sheep by numbers for the adult ones when we got them and then the lambs got names. Never called the goats by numbers. Just would always kid the husband about just having 25 even if it was 35 . . . So mulitple 25s we had lol 

Once named our boer nubian cross kids by the name of my hay guy and his wife. He later bought the doeling because he needed a tame goat to help make his current brush goats friendly. When we got her their then told Rita her name was Rita lol.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Lil Boogie said:


> Ohh I see! And is your Sandi a boer? Cuz ours is a Boer mix
> View attachment 213936


Yes my Sandi is a dappled Boer.  she’s on the left in the second pic.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Boers4ever said:


> Yes my Sandi is a dappled Boer.  she’s on the left in the second pic.
> View attachment 214024
> View attachment 214025


Haha! Both Boer lol they are gorgeous!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I know this thread is from a couple months ago but I wanted to join in on the fun and see if I can remember all of our past and present goats and their names. 

Baerley, Briar Boy, Daisy, Fern, Flossie, Dottie, Billy, Nellie, Willie, Buckwheat, Mocha, Pretty Purse, Ivy, Tulip, Jr., Sissy, Chocolate, Jim, Sweet Pea, Handsome, Rut, Sweetie, Princess, Lillie, Chubby, Cindy, Luke, Leia, Kristoff, Tex, Rex, Polka-Dot, Charlie Brown, Lucy Lou, Sally Sue, Stinky#1, Tuke, Domino. 
My current goats are Sukey, Heidi, Heath Barkley, Audra Barkley, Andi Carter, and Bobby Manning. We’ve had lots more but I either can’t remember their names or they didn’t actually have one because we didn’t have them very long.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------

